# Bicep 'relaxed' size



## tom0311

Hello all,

This is something I have always struggled with... I am happy with the growth in my biceppeaks etc and more than happy with my tri's, however my bicep 'relaxed' size is pretty poor. I mean when I just stand with it by my side it looks average but tensed it is a size I am happy with. Is there an exercise which makes your biceps sit bigger without being tensed or used? I don't have an arm day, I do a few bicep exercises once a week (dumbbell curls, preacher curls and reverse grip preacher curls) but I feel that they get enough hammering from doing so many pull ups and splitting my back over 2 days as well.

Any Ideas? Is it a genetic trait or something that will eventually build up?


----------



## Heineken

Nope, all you can do is work on making them bigger mate.


----------



## HJL

hey mate, i have the same trouble!

in a T shirt my arms look small, but when i tense, thwey nearly rip it open!

so i look fairly small untensed, but when i tense i look big.

my mate however always looks asif his arms are massive, but then again when he tenses them they dont get much bigger!

GENETIC


----------



## HJL

could also have somthing to do with the amount of water in muscle?


----------



## Guest

Shoot tons of synthol in there problem solved.


----------



## dan the man

tense it all the time


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

I just assumed that as your tensed size got bigger, your 'relaxed' size would also grow proportionally.


----------



## BigDom86

just keep plugging away. you will get there


----------



## Titchy Dan

Con said:


> Shoot tons of synthol in there problem solved.


I second that motion!!!!


----------



## neildo

Try olympic bar curls for a change with perfect form and full rom. I've got sh1te bi's, horribly long lanky arms but since i started blasting the olys i've noticed good improvements


----------



## stavmangr

Workout the tris.Tris are 2/3 of your arm ,push downs to beef the side of your arm and extensions to beef the back of your hand also incorporate into your workout forearms bar pronate grip curls to hit the brachiallis.


----------



## BigDom86

stavmangr said:


> Workout the tris.Tris are 2/3 of your arm ,push downs to beef the side of your arm and extensions to beef the back of your hand also incorporate into your workout forearms bar pronate grip curls to hit the brachiallis.


yep reverse curls are good:thumbup1:


----------



## tom0311

Yeh my tri's are a good size and definitely take up at least 66% of my arm lol. It's one of my strongest parts. I guess it will just come in time.


----------



## tullybow

Hello mate,

I had the same issue; definitely second what Stavmangr says about triceps-hitting them hard will really help you toward bigger looking arms.

Other thing, which I have to say I kind of actually stumbled across one day is to try mixing in the hammer curl bar. I had some forearm pain and decided to give it a go, and lo and behold no pain, and after a few weeks what looks like an improvement in size. I think it predominately hits a different area of the bicep to using an E/Z or straight bar.

You can see this for yourself; hold a closed hand (hammer curl style) out infront of you, now rotate clockwise 90* (to E/Z bar style) and you can see a change in the bicep right....

Anyway, hope this helps mate.


----------



## B-GJOE

HJL said:


> hey mate, i have the same trouble!
> 
> in a T shirt my arms look small, but when i tense, thwey nearly rip it open!
> 
> so i look fairly small untensed, but when i tense i look big.
> 
> my mate however always looks asif his arms are massive, but then again when he tenses them they dont get much bigger!
> 
> GENETIC


That sounds like my wee man. When it's flacid it looks small, but when erect it looks huge..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## baggsy1436114680

i know its an old thread, how smaller is your arm untensed to tensed? When mines are tensed there 16inch untensed 14nch, but to me they look tiny, just curious to see what your's measure untensed? In the end i think this is quite important as lets face your not going to be walking around pullling up bicep poses etc


----------



## DoIEvenLift

last time i measured mine were 12.5 untensed, 14.5" tense, 2" difference aswell lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Arms relaxed 15 1/2 flexed 16 1/2 and full of blood after training over17 1/4. But at 6'4" my arms always look small to me?


----------



## Natty.Solider

Long biceps and short biceps look different. I have very long biceps, so untensed with my arms by my side, they poke up from my forearm - Look mint when pumped! Downside to that is I dont have a bicep peak and I suppose I probably have those arms that dont look very good tensed. But I dont mind, bollocks to how you look tensed, who goes walking about all tensed up, its all about how you look relaxed. Ive got a friend with arms how I imagine yours look, he used to look pathetic in a tshirt, now he is bigger his arms look huge. Either way 14" tensed isnt all that big so I think your arms will mature and start to look better.

To dude above.. Im just under your height, mine are 17.35" and about 19" pumped on an arm day (bi and tri), I dont think mine are big either, but always get comment from the general public, people grabbing my arms and stuff so whatever. Ill be happy when they are 20"


----------

